# Dry food that produces less waste



## alanwk (Aug 14, 2011)

I am looking for a food that will produce less waste. She is a female 8 mos old german shepherd. We are now feeding her Science Diet Lamb and Rice puppy food for large breeds. Thanks.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

SD is poop fuel. It's main ingredient is corn.

Try some thing like taist of the wild, blue buffalo, or any thing that doesn't have "byproduct" in it. Other people on here can help more than I can.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Check out this website and look for a 4-5 star food available in your area. Places to look are pet stores and farm supply stores like Tractor Supply. You'll get a better price (probably cheaper than SD!) at TSC on much higher quality food.

This isn't to specifically endorse this particular food, because there are lots of good ones out there, but I found that when I switched to Taste of the Wild the volume of "waste" my dog produced was much lower.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The least waste will be from feeding raw. It also doesn't stink hardly at all. Have you considered that?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy's homecooked chicken and white rice produced poop nearly as small as Max's raw fed poop. Her food was very low in fiber. Look for low fiber, fiber is what produces the excessive poop.

If you overfeed a dog then the excess food can be turned into fat or it comes out the other end as large frequently produced soft poop. Cut back for a couple days and see if that helps at all.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I find that grain-free foods result in smaller, firmer, less smelly poop, at least with my guys (some dogs don't handle it as well). Orijen, Acana and Taste of the Wild have all worked well at my house!


----------



## Tarous (Aug 17, 2011)

Well in my opinion raw food is best for dogs. Raw food is dry food so this will be good for your dog.. I hope your problem has solved now.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Tarous said:


> *Raw food is dry food* so this food produce less waste.


Can you explain what you mean by that?


----------



## kelii36 (May 7, 2011)

raw food produces the least amount of waste. Since switching my puppy he poos only a small amount once a day. Sometimes he even goes a day and a half.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> Can you explain what you mean by that?


Yes that makes no sense..... how can raw food be dry food????


----------

